# Toothpick Structure Completed



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

Some of the ridge-cap was left uncoated to show the contrast of the cedar sawdust roof. 
800+ toothpicks were used. The walls are 2/1 stack. The backdrop was rendered using
Terragen 1 software. 
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Very cool ! That took some patience

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes a whole lotta patience. I enjoyed building it and I'll continue to do more works.
The arch-top door and roof took the longest.
Thank you!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Dee, that is a beautiful woodworking project that you brought to fruition. You put a ton of work into it, AND you made it fun for all of us that followed it. I loved the creativity of the thread and I feel privileged to have been part of the crew. The only thing I would ask for next time, is that you not use rubber checks when you pay us. I tried cashing the checks you gave us but they are in the stratosphere man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Kevin, having you, R-13 and SENC as part of "The Crew" is what made it fun!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Good stuff man. It looks real neat. I like the idea of sawdust for the roofing. Is that modeled after a certain building or was it just your own plan?

I was having dinner with my wife at a local restaurant and had a hambuger. It came with a toothpick with colorful fringe on the end of it. Maybe on of the future builds ypu could incorporate those kind? Maybe a fence or something?

Reactions: Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh....and thanks for letting me be a part of your adventure in movie making madness. :-) 

It was a fun topic to read and I look forward to more of them....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

That building actually didn't have a plan...it was concept from beginning to end. I thought if I had a house like that, what would it be like.

The decorative toothpick on your hamburger does indeed open a whole new can of idea's. There will be a theme around my next building. It will be a model of the old cajun home my paaaa grew up in. Southern Louisiana style.

And thanks for your participation and input as well...fun stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 21, 2014)

Dee I can tell that this is just childs play for you. I think it is about time for you to replicate the introduction of Game of Thrones. You know its the opening credits, where they go from one part of the kingdom to the next. If you have not seen it, you need to check it out. You got skill and I would love to see a toothpick version of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 22, 2014)

Man that's a super idea! Is this what you're talking about?




This will be a rather complex project that could take months...I'm up for it. It's totally progressive.
Foot Patrol, thanks for that idea. I've been looking for a project of this complexity. Be patient, it will come.
.....I'm on it, Dee

REFER TO THE CLASSROOM-"GAME OF THRONES"


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 22, 2014)

dee said:


> This will be a rather complex project that could take months...I'm up for it. It's totally progressive. Foot Patrol, thanks for that idea. I've been looking for a project of this complexity. Be patient, it will come......I'm on it, Dee



Looking forward to seeing the progress. I know it will be outstanding. Not sure when the next season begins but I am a fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2014)

My wife just watched all the seasons last week. She loves it. I'm not a big fan of tv, but I see the lure of it....

Dee, That would be a sweet project for you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 22, 2014)

It'S oN. ReFeR tO tHe ClAsSrOom, "GAME OF THRONES"
\o/ <-------------hands in the air!
Peace, Dee

http://woodbarter.com/threads/game-of-thrones.17125/

**edited in link for ya dee. r13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool, thank ya!


----------



## cdrewferd (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome.


----------

